# AV fistula by vein transposition



## jenmar (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello...I have here a brachial basilic vein transposition being done in 2 stages.  I'm not sure if I should code 36821-58 for the first part and 36819-58 for the second or just code 36819-58 both times.  Anyone have any insight on this???  Thanks a bunch


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 30, 2012)

You would only apply the 58 modifier to the second procedure.


----------



## jenmar (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the quick info


----------

